# high metabolism



## Martain (Sep 13, 2008)

hi i have looked at a few posts and done a search on my topic and not found any suitable answers. I have a very high metabolism and find irt very hard to put on weight im using a few supplements and reading my labels when shopping in the time i have been working out of around 3 weeks i have noticed a small difference in biceps size and a little toning to my chest and stomach although i only do weights at home at the moment

any advice to help me become larger not so much more muscule just larger at the moment

my diet looks like this

6:00 banana, buttered bagel, 45gr super muscule and weight gainer, l-glatamine 500mg, branched chain amino acids and gnc ultra mega gold food supplement(multi-vitamin)

6:45 cup of coffee

8:30 jam sandwiches, apple

10:30 jam sanwiches

1:30 portion of rice or chicken dish from chinese

3:30 more jam sandwiches

5:30 dinner pasta with bacon or chicken and cheese or something high carb and filling

6:00 90gr super muscule and weight gainer

8:00 3x700mg capsules of creatine

8:10 work out- alternative days of dumbells on arms to situps and stomach exersizes 8 reps each 3 sets on each type 1 day rest

9:00 3x700mg capsules of creatine, 21gr serving of milk and egg protein

11:00 bed and another 21gr serving of milk and egg protein

any pointers welcome please i am a labourer atm so am working out all day long


----------



## ashrd (Sep 9, 2008)

You are constantly burning cals @ work as a labourer so I would make sure that I concentrate on having a steady stream of cals + protein feeding your body throughout the day. I am not a nutritionist but make sure u eat high GI foods after a workout ie potatoes to feed your muscles. And do some compound exercises to increases size rather than isolating body parts.

Compound moves: squats, deadlift, pushups, pullups, military press

1. Invest in a pullup bar

2. Increase cals + protein

3. Creatine = constant water drinking

4. Lift heavy but with form


----------



## Martain (Sep 13, 2008)

i do try to make sure most of my diet is carbs as i burn them so fast but need more intake what can i eat that is high in carbs usually my protein comes at the end of the day when im working out unless i have chicken or another meat at lunch i also just joined a gym i have posted up as i feel i need help to achive what i need and i burn everything off quick but what with labouring as well im now standing much chance


----------



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you like jam? lol id say get a bit of meat or fish on your sandwiches


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Base your meals around complex(slow release) carbs (oats,sweet spuds,rice,quinoa,wholemeal pitta etc.) lean proteins and healthy fats

Not fvckin jam sandwiches!

It's no wonder you're aint progressing and always hungry,your blood sugars will be up and down like a brides nightie!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Martain said:


> any advice to help me become larger not so much more muscule just larger at the moment


There are 2 ways you get bigger, increase in muscle or increase in fat.

Pick one :lol:


----------



## bmwmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the same problem, I've ordered this mammoth weight gainer which I'm gonna try out which is about 2500 calories and 150grams of protein a day. Damn. I'm gonna be a fat bitch in a few weeks hopefully. I've never ever been more than 10 and a half stone. (I'm 17 btw). I've already starting training and eating well but I'll just have to see what happens and I'll let you know. The product is called Interactive Mammoth it's pretty cheap but it's all I can afford with school and a bad part time job.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ParaManiac said:


> Base your meals around complex(slow release) carbs (oats,sweet spuds,rice,quinoa,wholemeal pitta etc.) lean proteins and healthy fats
> 
> Not fvckin jam sandwiches!
> 
> It's no wonder you're aint progressing and always hungry,your blood sugars will be up and down like a brides nightie!


if you have a fast metabolism and struggle to get all the cals in you need clean then eating "durty cals" are fine imo.

not everyone can get in all the cals they need from clean whole foods like the above.

imo if you want pies, pizz, burgers, jam sandwiches then just eat them, if you get fat the adjust your diet but if you aint gaining too much fat then aslong asyour having enough prot, fat, carb then get them from whatever food you want


----------



## bmwmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, wow I'll take this in mind from now on, since I have a hard time getting all the whole foods.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

well if your bulking why not? if they make you fat then oviously stay away and be stricter with diet but if you have a fast metabolism and they dont make you fat then why cut them out? no need to imo.

nothing wrong with high cal food if bulking imo. oviously eat health but just because somits got high fat in it dont make it all bad. just watch the types of fats you eat and yr fine


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

say you work out you need "x" amount of cals to start gaining but you have a fast metabolism and struggle to get near then mark with good clean whole foods etc wat you going to do?

to get big you gota eat big and if you cant do it clean then do it durty, what other choice you got? you can eat all the clean foods your whole life and still not gain.

no need to be strict with diet when bulking if it dont make you fat,


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

Martain said:


> hi i have looked at a few posts and done a search on my topic and not found any suitable answers. I have a very high metabolism and find irt very hard to put on weight im using a few supplements and reading my labels when shopping *in the time i have been working out of around 3 weeks* i have noticed a small difference in biceps size and a little toning to my chest and stomach although i only do weights at home at the moment
> 
> any advice to help me become larger not so much more muscule just larger at the moment
> 
> ...


You say you have only been working out for 3 weeks so you obviously won't have put on much size. Wait a few months before despairing at a supposed lack of gains. You'll probably progress better if you join a gym too, if thats possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

took me 4 months to get passed 11 stone

your body has a slightly delay, once you get passed the 'wall' its rockets

just give it time and dont give up like most people do, everyone can put on weight

putting on abit of fat its nothing, plus it means water is warmer when you go sea swimming lol, optimist me


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

stone14 said:


> if you have a fast metabolism and struggle to get all the cals in you need clean then eating "durty cals" are fine imo.
> 
> not everyone can get in all the cals they need from clean whole foods like the above.
> 
> imo if you want pies, pizz, burgers, jam sandwiches then just eat them, if you get fat the adjust your diet but if you aint gaining too much fat then aslong asyour having enough prot, fat, carb then get them from whatever food you want


Of course eating predominantly sh1tty cals is going to make you fat and more importantly unhealthy.

The only excuse for not eating healthy is laziness imo.

Good gains need to be based on good foods(especially when unassisted)

Anyhow seen as the OP last logged on over 3 months he probably dont care much! (and probably got early onset diabetes by now:whistling


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

ParaManiac said:



> Of course eating predominantly sh1tty cals is going to make you fat and more importantly unhealthy.
> 
> The only excuse for not eating healthy is laziness imo.
> 
> ...


Kind of agree with this, for people with fast metabolisms some foods become allowed than an endo would not go near.

Stuff like: white potatoes, all forms of rice, pasta (if they have no intolerances), wholemeal bread, rice pudding............. so it would be considered junk to an Endo trying to get lean but not to an ecto trying to get big. Plain junk will make you fat what ever if your in calorie surplus.

I predict the OP is no further forward


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

At your age and with your job type you need a huge intake of calories if ya wanna put on some beef!

Instead of filling yourslef with sh1te try for 6-8 feeds per day and get a good ol portion of protein and a good ol portion of carbs in *EVERY* meal.

Typical protein sources should come from chicken, beef, tuna, eggs, salmon etc

Typical carb sources should come from brown rice, wholewheat pasta, oats etc.

Include plenty healthy *calorie dense *food supplements such as nuts (almonds brazils), olive oil, flaxseed oil and your weight gain powder.

On top of all this eat as much green veg as your stomach can handle and you wonyt go wrong.

Most important is that you get a better understanding of nutrition as anyone will tell you BB is 50% training + 50% nutrion. There is a goood sticky post if you look here on the site.

Good luck with your goals


----------

